# Adobe Bridge



## McAce (14. Januar 2006)

Hi ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu Adobe Bridge, ich habe mich mal dazu durchgerungen damit zu arbeiten.
Soweit ist auch alles in Ordnung

Jetzt zu meiner Frage ist es möglich, wie beim Explorer die einstellung Miniaturansicht, auch eine Auswahl von Bildern zu
sehen die sich in dem Ordner befinden ohne diesen aber zu öffnen ? Man sieht ja in diesem
Modus immer eine kleine Vorschau von Bildern im Ordnersymbol.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

McAce


----------



## susi22 (14. Januar 2006)

Jau, ich weiss was Du meinst. Hab auch CS2 und bei mir siehts genauso aus. Ich mag diese Tumbnailvorschau nicht. Ich hätte auch gerne lieber die Ordner auf der dann die ersten 4 Bilder gezeigt werden, ohne den Ordner öffnen zu müssen. Und so langsam habe ich den Eindruck dass, das überhaupt nicht geht, denn ich bekomm die Ansicht auch nicht hin.:suspekt:


----------



## McAce (16. Januar 2006)

Na vielleicht gibt es ja noch irgendwo einen verstecken Bug mit dem man das doch irgendwie
aktivieren kann 

Immer kann man ja auch über Umwege die PSD- Vorschau im Explorer aktivieren.

McAce


----------

